# Stolen Equipment in Davis, CA



## K_Kim (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 

Unfortunately I was burglarized last night and all of my equipment was stolen. If you are in Northern California (particularly the Yolo County area) Nevada, Oregon, Arizona or if you could help by keeping a watch on various online sales outlets such as Ebay, Craigslist, or perhaps even here on the forums I would like to ask for your help in locating my stolen equipment. I have filed a report with the police and contacted my insurance company, but the equipment that was stolen is sentimental since it was my first competition setup and it helped me win my first medal at the Collegiate Outdoor Nationals. 

The following items were stolen (there may have been more in the bag, but this is all that I can recall): 

Blue Aurora backpack
Legend Archery Arrow tube
11 920 ACE's with 100 gr points, white spin wings, green beiter pin nocks & pins
12 830 spine Easton x10 arrows with 120 gr stainless steel points, white spin wings, pins, and flo red beiter pin-out nocks
1 Black & White Angel Field Quiver 
1 Black and White Angel Quiver belt
1 Easton Release pouch
1 AAE Cavalier RH Small finger tab (with brown & white calf hair face) & Red leather finger strap and Black Mamba Venom Axios spacer
1 green Beiter armguard
1 Pastel Green armguard with green elastic arm straps
1 Little Snot Bow string Wax
5 Hoyt super rests
25" White RH MK Korea X10 riser (small nick in the paint on the front of riser just above the stabilizer mount)
36# Short W&W Ex Power limbs (with green broadband limbsavers mounted on the front/white side of the limbs)
1 black Shibuya plunger
1 silver beiter plunger
1 Fivics Gabo Stand
1 Pink RH Aluminum Axcel Achieve RX sight with a flo green ring from Barry (stored in a black Sureloc hard case with UC Davis sticker. I also write my name and phone number in a gold paint pen)
1 30" W&W HMC plus Black & Gold Long Rod
1 SF Cover for Long Rod
2 12" W&W HMC plus Black & Gold side rods
1 SF Cover for Short Rods
1 3" Bee Stinger Aluminum stabilizer extender
2 Black SF Ultimate Top Limb Dampers with weights
1 Black Shibuya Ultima Block
13x 1oz Doinker Dawg weights
2 Fivics Mini V-Zero dampers
1 Doinker 3/4" Abomb damper
2 Bronze & Royal Blue Flemish Twist strings with white center serving
1 10x40 Barska BlackHawk Monocular


Here are some pictures of my setup for reference:

























Thank you for your help!


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

That sucks.

We'll keep an eye out here in SF area.

Good luck.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Keep an eye on craigslist, take those pics and details to the pawnshops as far and wide as possible, keep an eye on ebay, and your fellow archers on here will help for sure. 

This sucks. Happens all too often. I got lucky and found somebodies gear a few years back now, just saw a deal that was a little too good on ebay. It tweaked my memory, I went back and found a stolen gear thread on here. Contacted the archer and the gear was eventually recovered. 

We will keep an eye out for you.

Good luck!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear, that sucks big time!
Hope you find your gear and the *******s that took it get their just deserts.


----------



## WhiteRider (Jun 2, 2013)

Know the feeling all too well, same thing happened to me back in December. Be glad you have insurance, I know I was.

Will keep and eye around SoCal area and will spread the word to the local ranges down here. Best of luck.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Well that just bites the big one. I hate reading about stolen gear. It's like reading someone's puppy was stolen. Do these people even know what it is they have and how to unload it I hope it turns up for you. Stereos, i phones -- I can see that. It can be fenced easily but archery stuff? 

Anyway, as I said, I hope it turns up.


----------



## oanh (Oct 29, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. I really hope you will be able to get your equipment back. We'll make sure to keep an eye out for you over here in Nevada.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

StarDog said:


> Well that just bites the big one. I hate reading about stolen gear. It's like reading someone's puppy was stolen. Do these people even know what it is they have and how to unload it I hope it turns up for you. Stereos, i phones -- I can see that. It can be fenced easily but archery stuff?
> 
> Anyway, as I said, I hope it turns up.



Oly recurve gear being stolen definitely seems like a west coast phenomena.

I think here in VT there are probably only two of us shooting ILF recurves, so a thief would probably walk right by a $1000 ILF riser to steal a ten year old $300 compound.
Either way, thieves suck!! We can only hope they get caught, KK gets her gear back, and that there's a special place in hell for them


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Seems to be a west coast thing. Which is annoying. A buddy of mine had his LEFT HAND compound stolen out of his truck while $8,000 worth of tools were untouched. And it's not like there's all that many lefties out there anyway. Insurance covered it but it took months for the maker to make a left handed bow. On another note, two guys walked into the local pro shop with a compound bow to sell. The owner recognized the bow and knew neither of these yo yos was the owner. He said, 'You leave the bow and I won't call the police." they left the bow.


----------



## Taze00 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ugh I hate to see stuff like this. Any update? Hope you got your stuff back.


----------



## K_Kim (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the support! Unfortunately despite the many efforts I am still unable to find any of my stolen equipment


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

K_Kim said:


> Thank you everyone for all the support! Unfortunately despite the many efforts I am still unable to find any of my stolen equipment


Do you have or get some other gear to practice with?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

She got a Blue MK riser to replace the white one she lost. I think she was working on getting the rest of her gear replaced. 


Chris


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

That sucks Kim, I'm sorry to hear that. This is one of the reasons why I've insured all my stuff for new value, just in case something like this might happen. Unfortunately, IF it happens, even if you recover your items, you may never recover them in the shape you've had them in the first place. Peace of mind is what I say, pay up and IF it happens, grab new stuff and continue. 

Really sorry this happened to you.


----------



## K_Kim (Oct 11, 2013)

@3c65: Thank you for asking  As Chris mentioned I was able to acquire a new blue riser (thank you GBUSA ) and I received a check from the insurance company for about half the value of what was taken. I'm slowly getting a new setup together and just eagerly waiting for things to come in 

@Xenomorph: Thank you for your kind words and advice. Being a college student I currently do not have renter's insurance (and my lease ends in about a month), but if I wanted to pursue insuring my equipment in the future would that be something that I would do through homeowner's insurance? Thanks!


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Hi K_Kim, glad your getting at least half back, I guess that's more than most who had their equipment stolen. Sorry it happened at all. Put it behind you and continue on with your shooting.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm just glad I could play a small part in helping to get you up and shooting again.
It's good to hear you've gotten some compensation for your loss.
Still crossing fingers, hoping your gear turns up K.

I wonder if we couldn't figure out a way to help curtail the sale, if not the theft of archery gear?

On some motorcycle forums it's required that the frame and engine serial numbers be posted with the sale of those items.
With archery gear, the high ticket items all have serial numbers. Risers, sights, limbs, stabs. It's always a good idea to record this info for police reports and insurance claims, so it's something we should all have on hand anyway.
Just a thought.

Best regards,
Griff


----------



## archer619 (Mar 24, 2013)

That is really bad!!! Hope you get most of it back!


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

Found. Please message me.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

found a year and a half later? thats awesome


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thieves......I hate them,scum,slime, puke,monkey puke, they are just barely above child molesters. May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits! May you be blessed with projectile vomiting and diarrhea at any time! When you are at any special place let it go. May your eyes bleed,along with every orfice in your body! These are the nice things I hope happen to you. The really bad will come from God!


----------



## aideas (Oct 6, 2014)

Is this it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WIN-WIN-INN...552157?hash=item211dc7c51d:g:HEoAAOSw5cNYbDSu


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

aideas said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WIN-WIN-INN...552157?hash=item211dc7c51d:g:HEoAAOSw5cNYbDSu


Looks like her descriptions!
Bump for her and hope she gets all her stuff back!


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

If k Kim is at UC Davis, she may be on winter break. I don't recall when they return. Has she made contact with anyone?

The eBay seller looks like a thrift shop or pawn shop. All the other stuff for sale looks like a very wide assortment of stuff. Probably doesn't know the items are stolen. 

Do the admins/mods here have any way of contacting K Kim? Does someone have her phone number to alert her to check in.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

She has been contacted. The police are handling it and should wrap this up today.


Chris


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Great work everyone!

Eta - k Kim, in the future, you can request a 'personal articles' line of insurance through your agent; this will allow you to itemize possesions and their declared value, and they are generally fully covered under ANY circumstance for the declared amount. It's a little more premium per dollar of coverage, but it avoids any limits, clauses, or headaches if you ever have to file a claim.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Certainly almost two years later they figured no one was looking and being in California is a dead giveaway. Everyone: write down the serial ## on your limbs, risers and whatever else you have. 

That is just fantastic news.


----------



## K_Kim (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your efforts and for all the support! Arrowchucker222 your post made me chuckle  

I hope to have some good news and will pop back in with an update in the coming days!


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Great news! Going to get ole' Faithful back soon hopefully!


----------



## paper shooter 2 (Jun 30, 2016)

The Ebay seller is answering questions as of today. I would get the cops to step it up before the gear moves location again.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

paper shooter 2 said:


> The Ebay seller is answering questions as of today. I would get the cops to step it up before the gear moves location again.


I am currently the high bidder, so it shouldnt go anywhere. He will have a hard time explaning to ebay how he has a bid but sold it offline. Its also harder for him to delete the listing since i bid on it. I doubt i will be out bid. 


Chris


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

archerynooblol said:


> Found. Please message me.


You and Chris are awesome! There is no doubt that's Kim K's gear. Even both ACE and X10's are in the posting. 

Let us know how this plays out.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

There are 4 bids from two people. Not sure who the other one is since we know one is Chris. If this is the stolen gear why hasn't it been pullled from ebay?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

According to Katherine, the sheriff went to the Pawn Shop today but it was closed for a storm. They will attempt again tomorrow. 

Until the Police or Sheriff's office seize the gear for evidence, the Pawn shop may not know it is stolen gear. There should be info tomorrow or Monday on what the status is. I have not posted much as this is Katherine's and Victor's situation. I am getting some updates from Katherine, but they are the ones dealing with the Police and the procedures. I do not think it is right for me to post when it does not really concern me and my be private information. 

I was the one who sold Katherine the stolen riser. I bid on the auction to keep it from being sold to someone else and possibly leaving the state of California. But that is all my involvement. 



Chris


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

We all hope this turns out well and with luck the pawn shop will have records.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

K_Kim...Were you able to get your equipment back?


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

K_Kim said:


> Thank you everyone for your efforts and for all the support! Arrowchucker222 your post made me chuckle
> 
> I hope to have some good news and will pop back in with an update in the coming days!


Come back with good news please!


----------



## K_Kim (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi all! 

Please accept my apologies for the long delay! 

First and foremost words cannot express how thankful I am for all the warmth and support I have received from the archery community. This unique sport doesn't have any trouble attracting newcomers but I stand behind my belief that it is the community that keeps people around  

Unfortunately, my equipment has not yet been returned to me. Due to a recent storm that came down on us here in Northern California, the area where the pawnshop is located had to be evacuated and therefore the person who is currently in possession of my equipment was not available to meet with the authorities to relinquish my property. On the plus side, the police sergeant who is handling my case has been in contact with the pawn shop owner and told me at the end of last week that he has agreed to return my equipment. 

I hope to this saga will come to a close soon, but in the meantime I will try to remain optimistic. 

Hopefully I'll be back with some good news in the next week or two :|

Thank you again everyone!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

That's terrific news, except the rainy bits. We're expecting Biblical flooding even in San Diego.

It would be interesting to see how the pawn shop owner go hold of the gear in the first place. Maybe he has records.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

make sure you post a happy pic with gear in hand! it will make most of us feel warm and fuzzy in side i'm sure (or maybe i'm just weird)


----------



## GimpyPaw (Aug 10, 2008)

Any updates on this? Hoping for a feel-good ending with a criminal in jail


----------



## betsybug (Jan 22, 2017)

Hope she's gotten back her stuff by now.
Are pawn shops covered by insurance for this sort of thing?


----------



## K_Kim (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi all! thank you again for your kind words of encouragement! 

While I am still trying to remain hopeful, the situation has turned out to be very frustrating. During my last correspondence with the local police, I was informed that although the person who is currently in possession of my equipment has the name of the person who sold my stuff the police have decided not to do any further investigation because they currently "don't have the time". To make matters even more frustrating it has been over a month and the person who currently has my stuff said he hasn't had the time to meet with the local authorities since he was evacuated from his home due to the storms we have been experiencing here in Northern California. It's been over a month, and I was just told this past Tuesday that this person was supposed to surrender my equipment to the local authorities on Wednesday and that I would be contacted to arrange a pickup but no one has contacted me yet


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Our fingers will continue to be crossed.


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

StarDog said:


> Our fingers will continue to be crossed.


 Correct! Hopefully soon!


----------



## K_Kim (Oct 11, 2013)

Unfortunately the pawn shop owner flaked on meeting with the police last week to hand my equipment over. 

The person who is currently in possession of my stuff doesn't seem to have the best moral compass :|


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I imagine I can speak for everyone here when I say how frustrated I am for you. To know where the equipment is, but not be able to get it, is probably worse than not knowing.

Do you have an email address by any chance for the pawn shop? I am sure a bunch of us would be happy to send a couple emails each in support. Or maybe a facebook page if they have one?


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

bobnikon said:


> I imagine I can speak for everyone here when I say how frustrated I am for you. To know where the equipment is, but not be able to get it, is probably worse than not knowing.
> 
> Do you have an email address by any chance for the pawn shop? I am sure a bunch of us would be happy to send a couple emails each in support. Or maybe a facebook page if they have one?


[email protected]

The shop from what I can dig up, is 2xnice (twice as nice) from the ebay listing. 

Duncan Mills is a very small town.

http://duncansmills.net/twnpage.html

DC


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks dc. Another thing to do, would be to contact ebay to let them know the full situation, including a link to this thread. There is a very real possibility that their online selling privileges could be suspended. I would suggest that one should fall to the OP, with notification to the store that she is doing that. While the store may not care about one person, their online presence is probably very important to them.

Cheers
Erik


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

We're all on the edge of of our seats. It's a bummer to be told the sheriff is "too busy" to follow up with the original seller and all that. I mean really. How much effort does it take And they can't use rain as an excuse now.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Might be time to have your Congressman lean on the Police to recover your items.


----------



## betsybug (Jan 22, 2017)

bobnikon said:


> Thanks dc. Another thing to do, would be to contact ebay to let them know the full situation, including a link to this thread. There is a very real possibility that their online selling privileges could be suspended...


I'm in on effort to mass contact ebay to register complaint! Keep us informed.


----------



## K_Kim (Oct 11, 2013)

Update: My riser, limbs, and arrows have been surrendered to the police....but many of the accessories from the original listing are missing. I also see that my bow stand is currently listed on ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fivics-Gabo...541817?hash=item3d34f5feb9:g:MzIAAOSw~AVYu4LK)


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

View attachment 5638321


I am trying to contact Ebay about the seller. 


I would contact the Sheriff's department again and give them this listing. 


Chris


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

AT still needs a "Like" button.

Well done Sir! I sent an Ebay message before the stuff above was turned over to the sheriff. Sounds like they skimmed some of the gear to "cover their loses".

Cheers
Erik



chrstphr said:


> View attachment 5638321
> 
> 
> I am trying to contact Ebay about the seller.
> ...


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

chris:

You're a hero!!


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

K_Kim said:


> Update: My riser, limbs, and arrows have been surrendered to the police....but many of the accessories from the original listing are missing. I also see that my bow stand is currently listed on ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fivics-Gabo...541817?hash=item3d34f5feb9:g:MzIAAOSw~AVYu4LK)


Good to hear!
Hopefully Chris gets your stand too!
Maybe one day the accessories show up!


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

I followed the link and Ebay notice now says re: bow stand:

"This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available"

Chris: :thumbs_up


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I see the pink mounting block for the Axcel sight in the eBay listings photo. I would press for all the items in the bag and listing seeing as its in your post of stolen items from a while ago.


----------



## TerpSox (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks like the seller took down the bow stand listing. Apparently "the item is no longer available".


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

his responses, 

View attachment 5638729


View attachment 5638737


And my response to him

View attachment 5638745


I so hate thieves.....


Chris


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

You tell 'im Chris. I think the idea of a picket against his shop will probably put the fear of God into him


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

You go Chris!!!


----------



## gdrudd13 (Feb 16, 2016)

If that doesn't work (or even if it does), there is still the local news stations. At least the ones near me would be all over a business knowingly selling stolen goods that were supposed to have been turned over to the police.


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

Thieves......I hate them,scum,slime, puke,monkey puke, they are just barely above child molesters. May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits! May you be blessed with projectile vomiting and diarrhea at any time! When you are at any special place let it go. May your eyes bleed,along with every orfice in your body! These are the nice things I hope happen to you. The really bad will come from God!


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

Really? How do you know this??


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

From what i gather, the local Sheriff's department has recovered a few of Katherine's items. And basically told her to drop it. They have other stuff to do. They are not interested in persueing and arresting the orginal guy who broke in the car, or recovering anymore gear from the pawn shop. 

Personally, if i lived in the area, and i was part of the archery community, i would make sure when the Sheriff came up for re-election, to voice my disapproval of him and his department and leadership. I would vote for someone who made his department do their job and i would make sure he knew when he lost, it was because of cases like this.

The archery community is large and can do many things when banded together. Especially college groups that have access to campus news etc to spread the word. 

I would also let the local news know how this all went down and puttered out.

I have a great deal of respect for law enforcement, but things like this clearly degrade the trust citizens have in them.

Chris


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

So glad to hear Katherine has gotten much of the stolen gear back and kudos to Chris and everyone else in the archery community who has kept an eye out or offered support along the way.

Cheers,
GB


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

